# Place this movie quote...



## ewlyn

The first person to correctly identify what movie this quote is from can post the next quote from someone else to guess.  Here it is:

I like the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Don't s'pose we get any hints? please?
like what genre is it?


----------



## imported_Sandman

did i just ask a 'duh' question?
am i to assume that since we are at ASciFi that it is to be a scifi movie?


----------



## imported_Asgard

I have no clue what so ever


----------



## ewlyn

Actually, it's not an AsciFi related film at all... I just use that quote all the time and was curious if anyone else could pin point it here.  It's from "A Christmas Story"... but I'll give you guys one which is related and I'll tell you the genre.  In fact, to narrow down the quotes, let's say we can only use ones from movies listed in the movie section.  Here goes:

Genre: Adventure
Quote:  Much better to be the right hand of the devil than to be in his path.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Urgh! it's research time:rolly2:


----------



## wikiberry

that's a hard one...


----------



## ewlyn

Everyone is looking at the correct quote, right?  It's *Much better to be the right hand of the devil than to be in his path.* 

I'm sorry... does anyone know?  I'll give it a bit more time because I'm sure that there is at least 1 person here who will know if the minute she sees it.  

And it is one of the films listed in the film section, if that helps.


----------



## wikiberry

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *
> And it is one of the films listed in the film section, if that helps. *




do you know how many films are listed???


:dead:


----------



## ewlyn

LOL.  Yes, but I figured that that way if someone thought they knew what it was... they could verify if it was there.

Here... I'll give everyone a little hint.  It's said by a character named Beni Gabor.

Let me know if you need another hint.


----------



## ewlyn

Ok... multiple choice answer.  Is it...

a) Army of Darkness
b) The Mummy  
c) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

...?

Anyone?


----------



## imported_Sandman

The Mummy. 
Right?


----------



## ewlyn

YES! Your turn to post a quote Sandman.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Okay, here it is:

"I don't really come from outerspace."

Don't worry, it's on the film list


----------



## Morrigan

you had to give all those hints didn't you!  I knew it!  <sigh>  Better go look at the film list and see if I can guess this one.


----------



## Maria8475

a total guess but is it 'Galaxy Quest'??

BTW Ewlyn i think this is a good idea!  

:star:


----------



## Pandæmonium

i wish it would b a little less vauge


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by Dark_Evil_Lord _
> *i wish it would b a little less vauge *



But DEL!  If we were all using quotes like "Luke, I am your father" it wouldn't be nearly as much fun.   LOL


----------



## ewlyn

Sandman, is it 12 Monkey's?  I know I've heard that quote someplace... trying to put my finger on it and that's the only film my brain is dredging up.


----------



## Dave

Great idea ewlyn!

Pity, I'm no good at it!


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Sandman, is it 12 Monkey's?  I know I've heard that quote someplace... trying to put my finger on it and that's the only film my brain is dredging up. *


Yeap, 12 monkeys. You are far too good at this Ewlyn . Good job. looks like it's your turn again.


----------



## ewlyn

Oye!  This means I have to think... think...think... how about... 

This one should be known by some of you:

* All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.*


----------



## wikiberry

blade runner!!!

right?


----------



## ewlyn

YES!!

You're turn wikiberry.  Just remember it has to be one of the films in the film forum.


----------



## Maria8475

Go Wiki!!  Go Wiki!! See I can cheerlead *puppy dog eyes*

Don't make it too difficult.


----------



## Morrigan

<~agreeing with Maria.  Give Morrigan a shot here!


----------



## ewlyn

I thought my Blade Runner quote was pretty easy...?  Was it too hard?  I figured it was a memorable line for anyone who's seen the film, and that it was a film most people here would have seen... :iiworry:


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *I thought my Blade Runner quote was pretty easy...?  Was it too hard?  I figured it was a memorable line for anyone who's seen the film, and that it was a film most people here would have seen... :iiworry: *


Naw, i think it was just right. i even remmeber the quote now, it was just that i hadn't seen the movie in like eight years. but that's just me.


----------



## Morrigan

That was my problem, I never saw Blade Runner


----------



## wikiberry

ok...

i think most of us watched this film
at least once.

here it is.


*"Are you boys in the space program too?"*


----------



## imported_Sandman

It's not Space Cowboys by any chance, is it?


----------



## Koala

Now that I think of it, one of my favorites was so good that the person it was said to repeated it to make sure everyone heard it correctly.  It was an action-comedy called "Feds" and it was said by a girl in a bar to an FBI trainee (the girl with the dark hair).

"Drink sh*t through a tube."

First time I heard it I was a bit drunk and almost fell off my chair.  Rewound and played it over a few times to make sure I got it right.


----------



## wikiberry

> _Originally posted by Sandman _
> *It's not Space Cowboys by any chance, is it? *




er... no sorry.
but getting there!!!


----------



## Arc_Angel

Umm Starship troopers, Red Planet, Pitch Black, umm ummm I dunno


----------



## ewlyn

Apollo 13?


----------



## wikiberry

YES!!!

whee hee!!!

go on then, ewlyn.
a quote for us!


----------



## ewlyn

*For more than a thousand generations the Jedi were the guardians of peace and justice in the galaxy. Before the dark times. Before the Empire.*


----------



## ewlyn

Ok, I think it's fairly obvious which series of movies that quote is from... so the first person to correctly pinpoint which of the 4 it is gets to go next.


----------



## wikiberry

star wars???
just star wars. the first one.
am i right?


----------



## ewlyn

YES!!


----------



## wikiberry

ok!
my turn...

gimme a minute to think though...


----------



## wikiberry

ok here's a quote.

*"Hold me." 
"I cant."*


----------



## ewlyn

I have no idea... it sounds so familiar... but I can't place it!


----------



## KatDonovan

Um Terminator?


----------



## wikiberry

er... no...

hint; 

it was made about 10 yrs ago.
and i KNOW everyone watched it!!!
it was on tv loads of times anyway...


----------



## ewlyn

Another hint?  Pretty please?


----------



## wikiberry

hmmm ok

this hint is a dead giveaway;

the actress in this film was also in 
little women!


if you are still stuck then i'll tell you 
what role she played in 'little women'

OR

i'll tell you a film the actor made.


c'mon you can do it!!!


----------



## Serena

aaarrrrggghhh............this is annoyin', i no it, but just can't remember exactly where it from...........ok, gunna hafta need another clue, n e of the two u offered is fine..........


----------



## ewlyn

Is it... drum roll... Edward Scissorhands?!  That's it, isn't it?!  It has to be... I suddenly remember the scene so clearly!


----------



## Pandæmonium

i dunno. Mayb, i think.......... :eek4:


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by Dark_Evil_Lord _
> *i dunno. Mayb, i think.......... :eek4: *



ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Pandæmonium

What?????

:angryfire DEL


----------



## Serena

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Is it... drum roll... Edward Scissorhands?!  That's it, isn't it?!  It has to be... I suddenly remember the scene so clearly! *



ohmigod! can't believe i didn't get dat, i luv dat movie 2!


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by Dark_Evil_Lord _
> *What?????
> 
> :angryfire DEL *



I couldn't even tell you.  It just struck me as really, really funny. :evil:


----------



## Pandæmonium

oh............k


----------



## wikiberry

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Is it... drum roll... Edward Scissorhands?!  That's it, isn't it?!  It has to be... I suddenly remember the scene so clearly! *




yup!!!

sorry i was bit late replying...
ok. 
ewlyn, throw a quote at us!


----------



## ewlyn

Quote: *Good... bad... I'm the guy with the gun.*


----------



## Arc_Angel

I have absoloutley no idea!


----------



## wikiberry

army of darkness???

or something like that...
i didn't like the film very much...
:dead: 


is it the right one???


----------



## ewlyn

_gasp... stagger... faint... choke..._ 

Wikiberry!  How could you not like Army of Darkness?  Bruce is in it!  

Anyway... you are correct and you may post the next quote...


----------



## Morrigan

My sentiments exactly Ewlyn.  How can anyone NOT love that movie!?

This is my BOOMSTICK!  Shop smart, shop S-mart.  Hail to the King, baby (that is in twisted Metal 4)....OOOH!  I just love that movie!!

<Morrigan siddles up to her movie rack, pulls out Army of Darkness video and pops it in>  So long Sentinel!  AoD is on!


----------



## wikiberry

whoa!

strong reactions from people!
sorry but it just wasn't it for me...

anyway new quote!


*"You know, you could put a gun on that."* 



have fun!


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by {ACA} Morrigan _
> *My sentiments exactly Ewlyn.  How can anyone NOT love that movie!?
> 
> This is my BOOMSTICK!  Shop smart, shop S-mart.  Hail to the King, baby (that is in twisted Metal 4)....OOOH!  I just love that movie!!
> 
> <Morrigan siddles up to her movie rack, pulls out Army of Darkness video and pops it in>  So long Sentinel!  AoD is on! *



ROTFLMAO!  _Gimme some suagr baby.  Groovey.  _   LOL  I just love Bruce.  _Blow._  Only he can get away with delivering these lines.  LOL


----------



## ewlyn

Wikiberry, my dear, I can honestly say I haven't a clue in the world what that line is from.  Definitely a movie I've never seen.  (Can that be possible!?)  LOL


----------



## wikiberry

hmmm
maybe...

in my opinion it wasn't the best of films ever made...
entertaining perhaps in a strange way.
i only watched it cos i was SOOOO bored!


hint;
was made in 1999.
does that help?

or the fact
i liked the song with the same title better
than the film...

???


----------



## imported_Sandman

is it Wild, Wild West?


----------



## wikiberry

yup!!!

your turn for a quote!!!


----------



## imported_Sandman

Um, okay, let me see...how 'bout:

"Not that it matters"

(and yes, it is in the films section)


----------



## wikiberry

AAAAHHHH!!!


:dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## imported_Sandman

hehehe:evil:


----------



## wikiberry

come on...!!!

hint!
pleeeease???

another quote from the same film maybe???


----------



## imported_Sandman

it was made in the early to mid '80's. does that help at all? i'll try to find another quote but i don't have it on video anymore


----------



## wikiberry

i'm not sure AT ALL
but is it conan the barbarian???

???



???


----------



## imported_Sandman

Uh, no. sorry.

i don't have any more quotes but here's some more hints:

1) it is probably classified as a fantasy film.
2) it was based on a book
3) there were two sequals
4) the two main stars were children

i'm beginning to think that i should have picked a different movie   ah, well.


----------



## Pandæmonium

Oliver? 

Only a joak!


----------



## Dave

By a process of elimination -- it isn't any of the other fantasy films I've seen with children in -- and the fact that Sandman has posted there, I'm going to take a guess at:

The Neverending Story.

I haven't seen it but it fits those clues I think.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Yeap, Dave, it is Never Ending Story. congrats--your turn.

you guys had me worried there, thought i'd havta pick another flik. process of elimination, eh, Dave?


----------



## Dave

I can't believe I got one correct!!!

OK, My turn, how about:-

"I dreamed about Mars again... it was bizarre, yet it was so real..."


----------



## imported_Sandman

the astornaut's wife?

just a guess, it's been awhile


----------



## Dave

Sorry, it's not that. 

I can give other quotes from the same film, but I'll leave it a little longer first.


----------



## wikiberry

i think i'll need other quotes from the same film...

i have no idea whatsoever!!!


----------



## Serena

no, neither do i!
but is it from either mission to mars, or red planet? (no, i haven't actually seen them b4, but they seemed liked reasonable guesses )


----------



## Dave

:blush: :blush: I have to apologise. I copied that from a website which purports to have the film script online. It could have been said, but those _actual _ words are not in my version of the film. I just watched the video again.

These definitely are "No wonder you are having nightmares, you're always watching the news."

and "Thinking of going there? Well don't! A friend of mine tried one of their special offers, and nearly got himself lobotomised!"

Sorry again!


----------



## wikiberry

hey, don't worry about it!

anyway is it total recall???


----------



## Dave

Yes.  Total Recall.

Your turn then........


----------



## wikiberry

ok.
how about this one?

*"The early bird gathers no moss! The rolling stone catches the worm!"*


----------



## Maria8475

I think it's from The Truman Show, but is that sci fi??


----------



## wikiberry

yup it is!

well it was on our film section.
so i guess someone must have put it
as a sci fi.

anyway a quote please!


----------



## Maria8475

ummm give me a while, i'll have to dig through some of my old tapes.  what?? I NEVER expected to get one right!


----------



## wikiberry

lol :laugh2:


----------



## Maria8475

okay, i have one, hope it isn't too easy!

Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment, but you humans do not.  You move to an area, and you multiply, and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed.  The only way you can survive is to spread to another area.  There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern.  A virus.  Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet, you are a plague and we are the cure.

:star:


----------



## Serena

> _Originally posted by Maria8475 _
> *okay, i have one, hope it isn't too easy!
> 
> Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment, but you humans do not.  You move to an area, and you multiply, and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed.  The only way you can survive is to spread to another area.  There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern.  A virus.  Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet, you are a plague and we are the cure.
> 
> :star: *



oooooooo, I KNOW!!! It's off The Matix, ain't it?


----------



## Dave

Is it 'The Andromeda Strain'?

That's my first guess, otherwise it must be one of those other recent 'Outbreak's of Ebola that plagued the cinema.


----------



## Maria8475

sorry Dave.  congrats Serena!  It was Matrix. And it took you all of five minutes!! well done


----------



## Dave

Serena, your turn!


----------



## angylyse

DARN!  WISH I WOULD HAVE G0TTEN HERE AN HOUR EARLIER.  I KNEW THAT ONE!!!!

ANGYLYSE:flash:


----------



## Serena

Well, here's one u may be able to get...........

"We're best friends because we both know what it's like to have people be jealous of us."

Have fun guessin'!


----------



## Maria8475

ummm it seems vaguely familiar but i can't place it...........yet!


----------



## ewlyn

Not a clue in the world for this one either... I'm losing my touch!  Yikes!


----------



## angylyse

I AM SO CLUELESS!!!  IT SEEMS SO FAMILIAR, BUT... I DON KNO!!!

DAZED AND CONFUSED!

ANGYLYSE:crazy:


----------



## imported_Sandman

Hey, is it "Clueless"?


----------



## Serena

Yup, it is indeedy clueless! Well Done, Sandman!:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Maria8475

okay, i haven't checked yet but i think i can say with about 98% certainty that Clueless is not sci-fi!!  
ohh but i guess it could be if you counted Amber as a witch??LOL

:star:


----------



## Serena

> _Originally posted by Maria8475 _
> *okay, i haven't checked yet but i think i can say with about 98% certainty that Clueless is not sci-fi!!
> ohh but i guess it could be if you counted Amber as a witch??LOL
> *


oh, i didn't no it had 2 be sumthing scifi, soz, but then again, i think amber, cher and d r all witches, so..........


----------



## imported_Sandman

How's this one:

"He found it in the vending machine."

I hope it's a challenge without being too hard.:erm:


----------



## imported_Sandman

Nevermind. i take that one back, apparently it's not in the films section. hold on and let me find another one.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Finally!

"Uh, a-a-are you German?"



Have at it folks


----------



## wikiberry

er...no. i'm not.


no seriously. 
i don't know this quote...

oh well.
life goes on after the heart breaks right???
<sigh>


lol


----------



## ewlyn

Once again, not a clue in the world.

Geesh... everyone thought mine were too hard!  *L*


----------



## wikiberry

it's too hard.

i think i need some hints.
another quote from the same film maybe???

come on sandman~
have mercy...


----------



## Maria8475

Oooh Sandman, like the hints idea!  coz i'm totally lost on this one too!


----------



## imported_Sandman

Mercy? Sandman the Merciful? I far prefer Sandman the Destroyer. Or Sandman the--oh, where was i?
Oh yes, a hint. How 'bout another quote form the same movie.

"I don't know who they are but they're everywhere. Wait a minute. I see one of them. They're warriors. And they're ugly."

better luck.


----------



## Dave

Actually, I had an idea after the first quote, but now I'm totally lost.


----------



## imported_Sandman

feel free to just guess away.  no points taken for wrong guesses.


----------



## Serena

no idea wot 2 guess!


----------



## ewlyn

Er... Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Sandman _
> *"Uh, a-a-are you German?"*



Is this from the same film as the "I don't know who they are but they're everywhere. Wait a minute. I see one of them. They're warriors. And they're ugly." 

It can't be 'Planet of the Apes' then, or is it?

I wish I was better at this!

Is it 'Alien Nation'?


----------



## OzScaper

> _Originally posted by Sandman _
> *How's this one:
> 
> "He found it in the vending machine."
> 
> I hope it's a challenge without being too hard.:erm: *



thats the X-Files Movie isn't it??


----------



## OzScaper

> _Originally posted by Sandman _
> *Finally!
> 
> "Uh, a-a-are you German?"
> 
> 
> 
> Have at it folks *



This ones the Fifth Element


----------



## OzScaper

better luck next time guys 

I can't believe I only just found this thread, I didn't know what I was missing out on


----------



## Pandæmonium

u gotta create a quote if it's right now!


----------



## imported_Sandman

Congrats, Fahrbot. it was Fifth Element. Okay, it's your turn now. (we've been picking movies that appear listed in the films section of the forum). can't wait.


----------



## OzScaper

okay well, I'm good at getting them. but I'm not so good at thinking of them. So here goes

Person 1: "How do I know its really you?"

Person 2: "You're a dick."

Person 1: "Okay."

I hope its not too easy


----------



## wikiberry

er...
star gate sg1...
is it?

i'm not sure...
i think they had similar conversation like that
with jack and daniel but if it's from a film
i have NO idea!


----------



## Maria8475

LOL wiki!  jack and daniel had several similar conversations, but none were in the film, so i don't think that's it!  I aslo don't know what it is!

:star:


----------



## imported_Sandman

X-men


----------



## OzScaper

10 points for sandman

X-men it is


----------



## wikiberry

a quote for us sandman!!!

and erm...
a bit easier one please?


----------



## OzScaper

Sandman..


You're Up !!


----------



## imported_Sandman

i'm working on it


----------



## imported_Sandman

okay, this one should be fairly easy.

*"It's a mad house! A mad house!"*


----------



## Dave

12 Monkeys?

I'm useless at this!


----------



## ewlyn

Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Dave

It is 'Planet of the Apes', I remember now, Charlton Heston says it.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Ewlyn's right. it was Planet of the Apes.
Show her what she's won
(we have so got to restock those prizes)


----------



## ewlyn

*L*  Sandman.

Ok... here's one which shouldn't be too hard.. I hope... 

*This is your receipt for your husband ... and this is my receipt for your receipt.*


----------



## wikiberry

brazil...


----------



## ewlyn

You got it wikiberry!

You're turn. *g*


----------



## wikiberry

kay...

*I am the rocker, I am the roller, I am the out-of-controller!*


----------



## ewlyn

Oh!  One of my favorite films!  Mad Max!


----------



## OzScaper

sheesh

you guys don't let a girl get a word in edge ways 

good stuff


----------



## ewlyn

That's correct, right wikiberry?  Just want to make sure before I go posting stuff. *L*


----------



## wikiberry

mad max is right, ewlyn!

a quote now pleeeease~


----------



## wikiberry

ewlyn???

where are you~?
it's your turn...


----------



## ewlyn

Ooops!  Sorry!  Here it is:

*Throughout human history, we have been dependent on machines to survive. Fate, it seems, is not without a sense of irony.*


----------



## wikiberry

oooooh!

one of my favourites!

the matrix!

right???


----------



## ewlyn

Correct!  Wikiberry, you may present the next quote. *g*

*L*  Before we know it, it will be just you and I throwing quotes at each other.


----------



## wikiberry

hmmm probably.
hope it won't happen though.

anyway here's my quote;

*"There's only one way off this planet and that's through me!"*


----------



## imported_Sandman

Pitch Black?


----------



## wikiberry

erm no.

kinda different type of film...


----------



## imported_Sandman

Thought that'd be too easy. Back to the vids


----------



## wikiberry

lol


----------



## imported_Sandman

Men In Black?


----------



## OzScaper

don't worry guys I'm still here, but this quote is a hard one

I'm thinking don't worry


----------



## wikiberry

men in black is right, sandman!


a quote please!


----------



## imported_Sandman

I hope this one isn't too hard...

*"I really hate that man."*


----------



## OzScaper

umm

is it X-men??


----------



## imported_Sandman

Nope. sorry


----------



## wikiberry

hint?

or

another quote???


----------



## imported_Sandman

Okay, i'll make this easy on you all
Same movie, different quote:

*"Well...we're back...in the car again."*


----------



## OzScaper

nope I'm completely stumped on this one


----------



## ewlyn

Not a clue.


----------



## wikiberry

i have NO idea!!!


----------



## ewlyn

Is it Jerassic Park?  (Did I spell that right?)


----------



## imported_Sandman

Ye-up, Jurassic Park. 
Your turn Ewlyn.


----------



## ewlyn

*I don't think so. We just cut up our girlfriend with a chainsaw. Does that sound "fine"?*


----------



## OzScaper

hmm


----------



## imported_Sandman

I'm stumped but not down! I'm workin' on it


----------



## ewlyn

You know, I just realized this isn't listed in the movie section.  A movie which is part of the series it's from is, but not this exact one.

Do you guys want me to change it or do you want to keep guessing?

(Sorry, I just assumed it would be...)


----------



## imported_Sandman

a series, hmm? well i'll give it another try. hold on don't change it yet.


----------



## imported_Sandman

okay maybe a hint


----------



## Serena

hmmmm..... i fink i'll need a hint 2....


----------



## wikiberry

Evil Dead II !!!

right???


----------



## ewlyn

Yes!  You got it wikiberry!  You're turn.


----------



## wikiberry

ok. how about this one!

*"If there's no time for fun, Doc, then what are we saving the planet for?"*


----------



## OzScaper

hmm would it be one of the Back To The Future movies???


----------



## Dave

That's the only * Doc *that I can think of, but I don't remember the quote.


----------



## wikiberry

nope!

not the back to the future series...
but kinda close i guess...

keep trying!


----------



## OzScaper

hmm

bummer!!!

okay I'm stilll thinking then


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *not the back to the future series...
> but kinda close i guess...
> *



How can it be "kinda close"?


----------



## tatter

how'z about that bruce willis flick....ummm... fifth element


----------



## Dave

I think Tatter is right. There is a scene with a Doctor injecting him with some stuff before they send him back in time??


----------



## wikiberry

not fifth element...
sorry guys.

would you like another quote from the same film???


----------



## tatter

yeah.. is it a bruce willis flick though? how about the monkey one. 12 monkeys? give more info k?


----------



## wikiberry

*"I'm a doctor, not a space explorer."* 

that's another quote.

and tatter, it's not a bruce willis film. 

and the film came out in 98 if that helps any...


----------



## Dave

It has to be 'Galaxy Quest' with quotes like that??


----------



## wikiberry

er...nope.

they DO travel and it happends in space...
it came out waaaay before galaxy quest.
and they have robots...

and it was originally a tv series...


sorry. i thought it'd be really easy one...
i could pick another film if you want.

or more hints....


----------



## Serena

lost in space?


----------



## tatter

i think you got it serena:rolly2: 

well??????


----------



## wikiberry

yes serena!
you got it!!!

it's your turn now!


----------



## Diamond9697

I'll give it a try...


"I have got to get me one of these!"


----------



## Analise

Independence Day?


----------



## Diamond9697

yep...your turn


----------



## Analise

*grins* The sad thing is, I haven't even seen that movie...

How about...

"You're right, you might break your neck, but it's a risk I'm willing to take."

~ana


----------



## Diamond9697

I know this one!  it's...it's...da*n it!  okay...I'll think about it some more first...


----------



## Analise

hint: it's recent


----------



## Ice

Is it from 'planet of the apes'????


----------



## OzScaper

hmmm...


----------



## wikiberry

am not sure but is it shrek???

i think the movie quotes were supposed to be
from the ones in films section.

anyway if it is not from shrek, we need more hints!!!


----------



## tatter

where's the films section?


just a guess--is it tomb raider?


----------



## Arwen

hmmmmm i know i've heard that but i can't think of it..... it's not Rush Hour 2 is it?


----------



## Morrigan

RATRACE!  RATRACE!  Seth Green says it!


----------



## OzScaper

I actually thought it was tomb raider too

but I could eb wrong 

actually I most likely am


----------



## ewlyn

Just a lil' ol reminder of the rules of this game that the film must be in the film forum here at AsciFi.com

Why you ask?  *L*  To narrow it down from millions to hundreds. *g*

(And because no one could guess my original quote.  )


----------



## Morrigan

It doesn't help *sigh*  i never looked in there, because I didn't know what you were talking about for 1, and 2, I'm lazy


----------



## wikiberry

so what IS the answer???


----------



## Arwen

*nods* yeah what is it?


----------



## Morrigan

I'm pretty damn sure it is Rat race, but whoever posted the quote needs to get back here and answer us.

Analise... that's who it was... she needs to get back here and answer us!


----------



## Arwen

ummmm..... i saw that movie and you might be right.....


----------



## Analise

*bonks self on head*

Oops...I entirely forgot to check here, nobody beat me with a wet noodle...

Yes, it's Rat Race, said by Seth Green.

And sorry, I didn't realise the movie had to be one of the movies listed here.

*looks very sheepish....offers a giant bowl of chocos as compensation*


----------



## Morrigan

YAY!  That means I get to do the next one.  I have to stop by and see what movies I can choose from ,and hope to god Ihave seen one of them


----------



## Morrigan

"Sandurz, Sandurz! You got to help me! I don't know what to do. I can't make decisions! I'm a president!"

This goes out to Evan for making me think about the movie last night while we were taling about DBZ (no relation)


----------



## Analise

Spaceballs


----------



## Morrigan

Damn, I'll have to use a harder one next time


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by Analise _
> *And sorry, I didn't realise the movie had to be one of the movies listed here.
> 
> *looks very sheepish....offers a giant bowl of chocos as compensation* *



Not to worry Analise.   We still love ya.  It was more just a reminder since we're so many pages into this now and I wasn't sure if people rememberd.  

BTW, I want to see Ratrace.  Hasn't opened yet, that I know of, in the UK.


----------



## wikiberry

is it analise's turn???

go on then, a quote for us!


----------



## Analise

*ahem*

"Laugh it up, fuzzball."


----------



## Morrigan

Starwars?


----------



## Analise

*shakes head* 

Gotta be more specific...there are four star wars movies. *grins*

~ana


----------



## Morrigan

Well duh.  When I say Star Wars, I meant Star Wars, ep 4.  

I may not be the biggest fan, but I still know there are 4 and their names... just don't ask me to put them in rder


----------



## Analise

*shakes head* sorry, not ep 4.

*grins*

If it was ep 4 I prolly woulda let you have it.

You've still got three other episodes to choose (guess) from.

I'll give ya a hint....when this line was said, they were in a very cold place.


----------



## Mariel

Is it ep 5, The Empire Strikes Back?
:blpaw:


----------



## Analise

Yeppers *nod nod nod*

You be right. 

*grins*

~ana


----------



## Arwen

so thats what it was.......


----------



## OzScaper

so now we need a new one mich2brian


----------



## Morrigan

making a plea... make it a movie I have seen, plzzzzzzzzzzz???  I'm begging you!  Old Gill needs the money or his wife is going to leave him!

Opps, sorry.  Wrong thread, heck, even wrong forum.


----------



## Arwen

hehehehe i did that once before.....


----------



## Mariel

My hubby is really good with movie quote so let me ask him for a good one...

"Shop smart, Shop S-Mart"

Here you go Morrigan, I hope that's easy for you. 

:blpaw:


----------



## Morrigan

YAY!  

I, um, is it Army of Darkness?


----------



## OzScaper

hmmmm...

I don't fink I know this one


----------



## Mariel

Yes Morrigan, you got it.  I guess it's your turn now.
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

morrigan???


----------



## OzScaper

disappeared


----------



## Mariel

If Morrigan isn't gonna post a movie quote then maybe someone else could.

Come on, lets keep it going.
:blpaw:


----------



## Morrigan

*sniffles* SORRY!

I got lost, but I'll get a quote out there.


Give me a sec (oh wait, you won't notice.. none of you are here now!)


----------



## Morrigan

Okay, this one better be hard for you all!  This movie IS a cult classic, and even well over a decade, I remember it well!

As the cars roar into Pennsylvania, the cradle of liberty, it seems apparent that our citizens are staying off the streets, which may make scoring particularly difficult, even with this year's rule changes. To recap those revisions: women are still worth 10 points more than men in all age brackets, but teenagers now rack up 40 points, and toddlers under 12 now rate a big 70 points. The big score: anyone, any sex, over 75 years old has been upped to 100 points

that hard enough for ya?  It *is* int he movie section, so you can't call me on a mulligan!


----------



## OzScaper

hmmm

I'll have to think about that one, maybe I'll go spend some time in the movie section


----------



## wikiberry

i got it!
i got it!

or i THINK i got it...

is it death race 2000???

or not...


----------



## Morrigan

WHOO HOO!!!!  WTG WIKI!

It t'were indeed Death Race 2000.

Yer turn.


----------



## OzScaper

how on earth did you get taht one 

WTG


----------



## Mariel

Wikiberry?  Are you gonna give us a quote now?
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

oh, ok...
sorry. haven't been to ascifi for a bit.

*"You know, you could put a gun on that."
"Then where would I keep my pencil?"*


----------



## OzScaper

hmmmmm...


----------



## Mariel

That's a hard one, my hubby doesn't know it either.  I give up. 
:blpaw:


----------



## Akula

This is an easy one:  "How do you shoot innocent women and children?"  "Easy you just don't lead them so much..."


----------



## TEZZE101

*Quote*

I have to go with 12 Monkeys too!!!

tezze101


----------



## wikiberry

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *
> 
> "You know, you could put a gun on that."
> "Then where would I keep my pencil?"
> 
> 
> *




that's from 'men in black'...


----------



## Mariel

That's from Men in Black?  Wow, I didn't know that.  :eek7: I liked that movie, I think I'm gonna have to watch it again tonight. 
:blpaw:


----------



## Arwen

i went on the ride in orlando.....good stuff


----------



## wikiberry

*gasp!!!*

this thread DIED!!!
  

is this what happens when i'm not around???

ok, here's a quote to revive this thread.

*"Sweetheart, you can't buy the necessities of life with cookies."*


----------



## Ice

this thread DIED!!! 
this thread DIED!!!
this thread DIED!!!

noooo!
-----------------
we can not let this happen!
we must revive it!
we must do it for all threads that have been lost, from lack of discussion!
We must for them........and ourselves!

:nuts: 

Ok, maybe thatâ€™s a little bit too much, but you get my point.


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> **gasp!!!*
> 
> ok, here's a quote to revive this thread.
> 
> "Sweetheart, you can't buy the necessities of life with cookies."
> 
> 
> *




Edward Scissorhands

Okay, how 'bout:


*
"I could do that. I have some rope up here, but I do not think you would accept my help since I am only waiting around to kill you."
*


----------



## Mariel

OH, That's from "The Princess Bride".  I love that movie :rolly2: 

Hmm, now I have to give a quote.  I'll be back later 'cause I gotta think of one first.  
:blpaw:


----------



## Mariel

ok, here's a quote

"Yogurt!  Yogurt!  I hate yogurt, even with strawberries!" 
:blpaw:


----------



## imported_Sandman

Spaceballs!


here's mine:

*"I got the better end of the deal. I only lent you my body--you lent me your dream. "*


----------



## wikiberry

*wiki sighs happily*
the thread is alive...


is it gattaca???


----------



## Sinistra

I dont know any of these mopvies...apart form edward scissorhands...


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> **wiki sighs happily*
> the thread is alive...
> 
> 
> is it gattaca???
> 
> *




YES! your turn


----------



## wikiberry

here it is!!!

*"Gentlemen, congratulations. You're everything we've come to expect from years of government training."* 

have fun!!!


----------



## Mariel

that's from "Men in Black."  Had to get help from my hubby on that on.  
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

YAY!!!

your turn!!!


----------



## imported_space monkey

*can i have a go?*

dont mean to take anyones turn but i have one for you:

*Don't suppose the word geek means anything to you guys?* 

its not too tricky!!!


----------



## Mariel

ok here is my quote...

"second star to the right and strait on 'til morning"

:blpaw:


----------



## Akula

That would be Peter Pan, would it not.

Here's mine:  "I have something to tell you, I am not left handed"


----------



## Mariel

Actually I was thinking of one of the Star Trek movies but I guess it applied to peter pan too.  But now to your movie quote.  That has to be from one of my favorite movies "The Princess Bride" 
:blpaw:


----------



## Akula

Yea, forgot t'was in star trek, I knew Peter Pan cause I see it more often than star trek.  I absolutely love Princess Bride, I can do almost the whole movie.


----------



## Mariel

I can quote alot of the movie too but right now I can't think of a quote cause I'm to sleepy.  I'm going to bed now, Night night
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

Since no one can think of one I've got one:

*Sex and death. Two things that come once in a lifetime. But at least after death you're not nauseous.*

It is listed in the films section, and it is the last line of the film.


----------



## Maria8475

*Re: can i have a go?*



> _Originally posted by space monkey _
> *dont mean to take anyones turn but i have one for you:
> 
> Don't suppose the word geek means anything to you guys?
> 
> its not too tricky!!!   *



aww did no one answer this?? it's the only one i know!  Jack O'Neil (one L ) in the Stargate movie, describing Daniel to the Abydosian kids.  

hmmmm I never did figure out if Geek was better or worse than "Chicken boy!"  what'd you think?


----------



## imported_space monkey

*ta*

thanks for answering maria!!!  yeah you were right!  geek is alot better than chicken boy though of course my fave nickname for danny is space monkey!!!


----------



## wikiberry

dave...

is it 'sleeper'???


----------



## Dave

Yes!

Too easy? It was a very Woody Allen-esque quote!

Your go then. (Sorry, I didn't realise that there was an unanswered quote before!)


----------



## wikiberry

*"Oh, I feel dead."* 
*"Anybody ever tell you you look dead?"* 


here we go!


----------



## Dave

Is it from "Alien". I think John Hurt's character says something like that after they take the thing off his face, but before he explodes.


----------



## wikiberry

yes.

him and yaphet kotto as parker said it.

your turn again!!!


----------



## Dave

Alien: You're an interesting species, an interesting mix. You're capable of such beautiful dreams and such horrible nightmares. You feel so lost, so cut off, so alone, only you're not. See, in all our searching, the only thing we've found that makes the emptiness bearable is each other.

PS:I haven't seen this film, so I hope it's correct, and not too hard!

PPS: Is that cheating?


----------



## Mariel

is that from "Contact"?
Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't guess, I have such a hard time thinking of movie quotes.  
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

Shouldn't have guessed then, because you were correct.

It was CONTACT.


----------



## wikiberry

mich2brian~

where are youuuuu????


----------



## Mariel

Sorry, here I am 

"You keep using that word.  I do not think that means what you think it means"

Kinda easy but it's all I could think of  
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

the princess bride????


----------



## Mariel

yeah, your turn :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

let me think...


----------



## wikiberry

sorry it took me soooo long to think of one!

here we go!

*"Greed can be a very powerful ally."*


----------



## Dave

Beats me!


----------



## wikiberry

c'mon!!!

i'm SURE you've watched this!
i think nearly all of us watched it.


----------



## Dave

any clues?


----------



## ewlyn

Easy one.  *The Phantom Menace*, right? 

Am I right?  Am I?  Am I?

(Sorry, I'm a bit giddy.)


----------



## Dave

_Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace (1999)

Qui-Gon: Greed can be a very powerful ally._

I've found a way to cheat at this!

Ewlyn's turn then.


----------



## wikiberry

cheat???


anyway where's ewlyn???


----------



## ewlyn

Sorry!  Been a bit busy.

Ok.. here's a quote for everyone...

*The spice must flow.*

Dave, how are you cheating??


----------



## Dave

Re: Cheating -- I know a site where you can search movie quotes.

*The Spice must flow* -- however, that one is a little easy, "Spice" gives it away immediately, anyway, I've read all those books, except the new prequel. Its from Dune and is said by Baron Vladmir Harkonnen.


----------



## Dave

Hope this isn't too hard, or too easy!

*You close 'em, you can't open 'em again! You can't land on the moon with one healthy fuel cell!*


----------



## ewlyn

I haven't a clue what that quote is from... however... on a side note...

Dave, I'm currently reading the prequels. I'm on the third one.  They're excellent.  As good as the originals... I think they might be better than some of the originals.  

Also, Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson are working on the 7th Dune book.  Seems Frank had left all his notes and outline and drafts and stuff in a safety deposit box.  So, they're working to finish the novel he never had time to finish.

I didn't think the prequels would be very good since I couldn't believe anything Frank didn't write could compare to the originals.  However, they feel as if Frank could have written them.

I highly recommend them. And I can't wait for the release of the 7th book. I've been wondering what would happen ever since finishing Chapterhouse: Dune and soon we'll get to know.


----------



## Dave

Another from the same film then:

*I look up at the moon, and wonder: When will we be going back? And who will that be?*


----------



## ewlyn

*blink, blink*

I haven't a clue... something I've never seen.  :erm:

Anyone else know???


----------



## Mariel

I think its "Apallo 13"  but I'm not sure.  If it is maybe someone else could think of a movie quote.  I can never think of one  
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

It was 'Apollo 13', mich2brian , so why don't you go Elwyn?


----------



## ewlyn

Ok... here's one:

*The tortise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over.  But it can't.  Not without your help.  But you're not helping.*


----------



## ewlyn

No guesses?


----------



## Dave

I knew that I'd seen this film, the quote was very familiar and it was killing me not being able to remember which one, so I had to look it up. So I know now, but that's cheating right, so I'll leave it for someone else. It turned out to be one of my favourites though.


----------



## ewlyn

Well, if no one else gets it, you can spill the beans and do the next one. *g*


----------



## wikiberry

i have no idea...


----------



## Dave

That is an obscure quote mind. How about another from the same film?

*Replicants are like any other machine - they're either a benefit or a hazard. If they're a benefit, it's not my problem.*


----------



## wikiberry

that was supposed to be helpful???


----------



## Dave

I can't be more helpful than that without giving the title!!!!

*They don't advertise for killers in the newspaper. That was my profession. Ex-cop. Ex-***** ******. Ex-killer.*

Maybe you don't watch any SciFi films of the last 20 years!


----------



## wikiberry

maybe that's it! 

but i'm positive i've never watched this particular film!!!

have mercy on me and tell me the title...?


----------



## Dave

Sorry, you have to guess it, or someone else.

two final quotes:

*I'm impressed, Mr. Deckard. How many questions does it normally take?

The report read "Routine retirement of a replicant." That didn't make me feel any better about shooting a woman in the back.
*

I'm all out of quotes...


----------



## wikiberry

<sigh>

i'll let someone else guess it...


----------



## Dave

If you have really never seen this film, promise me you will rent the video as soon as someone guesses it!


----------



## ewlyn

*L*  Dave.  I think since no one who has seen it is paying any attention to this thread, you can spill the beans and give the next quote.


----------



## Vera

It's Blade Runner, one of my favorite films.


----------



## Dave

*L* That is one of my favourite films!

How can you not get it from *Replicants* and *Deckard*?

The answer is....

*Blade Runner*

-----------

NEXT QUOTE:

*All right, people, what are you waiting for? Breakfast in bed? Another glorious day in the corps! A day in the Marine Corps is like a day on the farm. Every meal's a banquet! Every paycheck a fortune! Every formation a parade! I LOVE the corps!*

I think that may be even harder, but let's see.....


----------



## Dave

Sorry Vera, you just beat me to it, you can go if you want to, I don't mind.


----------



## Vera

No problem, Dave.  
I can't post any quote, 'cause I know the quotes only in czech.


----------



## Vera

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> 
> *All right, people, what are you waiting for? Breakfast in bed? Another glorious day in the corps! A day in the Marine Corps is like a day on the farm. Every meal's a banquet! Every paycheck a fortune! Every formation a parade! I LOVE the corps!*
> 
> I think that may be even harder, but let's see..... [/B]




Just a wild guess: Aliens?


----------



## Dave

Yes it was, so I think it's definitely, your turn now.


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Vera _
> *No problem, Dave.
> I can't post any quote, 'cause I know the quotes only in czech.  *



Oh! I see


----------



## Vera

Ok, i will try (just found the script of my fav film ):

*"Come with me if you want to live".*


----------



## ewlyn

Terminator (or Terminator 2 since I believe they say it in both...)

Is that it?  Or, at least, I know they say it in the Terminator films. 

T2 was on TV just the other day... 



I'm rambling.


----------



## Dave

They do say it in Terminator & in T2: Judgement Day, it is also in Casper. Take your pick!


----------



## Vera

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Terminator (or Terminator 2 since I believe they say it in both...)
> 
> Is that it?  Or, at least, I know they say it in the Terminator films.
> 
> T2 was on TV just the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rambling. *




Yep, correct.


----------



## Vera

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *They do say it in Terminator & in T2: Judgement Day, it is also in Casper. Take your pick! *



OK, I meant Terminator.


----------



## ewlyn

*It got into my hand and it went bad.*

There you go.   If you've seen it, you'll probably recognize that quote immediately.  If you haven't, it will probably be a nightmare to figure out.


----------



## wikiberry

dave...

blade runner is my all time fave 'must see' film
that i've never watched...


----------



## Dave

"It got into my hand and it went bad. " -- I give up, you win!

Blade Runner -- Yes, Wikiberry it's a good film, maybe better at the time than now though!


----------



## ewlyn

Wikiberry,

Go out and rent Blade Runner... and try to get the directors cut. 

I saw it for the first time when I was little and it's still one of my absolute favorite films.

:smile:


----------



## Mariel

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *It got into my hand and it went bad.
> 
> There you go.   If you've seen it, you'll probably recognize that quote immediately.  If you haven't, it will probably be a nightmare to figure out. *


Is that from one of the "Evil Dead" movies?  My hubby would know for sure, and which one.  He loves those movies. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## ewlyn

Yes mich2brian!  

It's from Army of Darkness.  It's part of Ash's prologue at the beginning when he recaps what's happened in Evil Dead II.  You're turn. 

The quote just has to be from one of the films in the AsciFi.com movie section. 

~Ewlyn


----------



## wikiberry

you REALLY REALLY like evil dead series dont you?

i seem to remember a lot of times you quoted the
series...


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

me figured that too

im waiting for the next wuote so i can jump in.....l0l


----------



## Mariel

Oooops I forgot to post a quote, sorry.  
Here is one....

"Why don't you make like a tree and get out of here!"
:blpaw:


----------



## ewlyn

Wikiberry ~ Have I?  *L*  Oops.

I obviously have the memory and attention span of a gnat. *L*

But yes, I do love 'em.


----------



## ewlyn

Wait!  I know that quote... now I just need to dredge my brain to figure out what it's from... 

think, think, think...


----------



## Dave

I recognise it too, but where from.... ah! that's the whole idea isn't it!


----------



## Mariel

Is this quote that hard?  Here is a little more....

"It's leaf, make like a tree and leaf.  When you say it wrong it makes you sound like an idiot."  

I think that's how the rest of it goes but I could be wrong.  
If you need more hints just ask.
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

It's 'Back to the Future Pt II' Biff says it, and Marty says the second bit.


----------



## Mariel

Yeah, but Marty doesn't say the second part, future Biff does.
:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

:blush: :blush: hangs head in shame for getting it wrong.

Is it my go though?

*I'm just reminded I'd promised to take my young ward, Dick Grayson, fishing.*

probably to easy, but I'm a kind person.


----------



## wikiberry

batman!


----------



## Dave

Yes, your turn...


----------



## wikiberry

> "Better get used to these bars, kid."


----------



## Mariel

Is that from the first Back to the Future movie?
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

yup!

your turn!!!!


----------



## wikiberry

mich2brian???


----------



## Mariel

hmmm, yeah I forgot, I was gonna try and find a quote....
How about some one else posting a quote, I can't think of one.
:blpaw:


----------



## squire

Hmm, okay..

'dont forget to wind your watch!!'


----------



## Dave

Sorry, I've been no good at these recent ones!


----------



## Mariel

boy that sound familiar, I just can't think of the movie.
:blpaw:


----------



## wikiberry

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!

NO idea!


----------



## Mariel

OH, OH, I know it, but if I answer then I have to post a quote and I can never think of one   so I won't answer
:blpaw:


----------



## squire

Okay, heres a hint:

'Excuse me. Do you know where there are any personages of historical significance around here?'

 Hope that helps!!


----------



## Arwen

is that from men in black?


----------



## Shaun

Uh is it Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Mariel

yes Shaun it is :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Shaun

Yay   , I'll be back soon with a quote.


----------



## Shaun

Got one,
"Did you guys ever WATCH the show?"


----------



## Dave

Galaxy Quest??

I think I remember it. Only seen it once. I must rent it out again, I didn't appreciate it fully!


----------



## Arwen

is galaxy quest with tim allen?


----------



## Dave

Yes!


----------



## Shaun

Your right Dave it's Galaxy Quest.


----------



## squire

Next quote.....???


----------



## Dave

"Without your space helmet, Dave, you're going to find that rather difficult."


----------



## Shaun

Is it from 2001?


----------



## Dave

Yes! 

I'm finding looking for new quotes hard now!


----------



## Shaun

Try this quote,
"Gee, I wish we had one of them doomsday machines."


----------



## Morrigan

Is it Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## Shaun

Yep, your go.


----------



## wikiberry

morrigan???


----------



## Mariel

Another post that I like, even though I can never think of movie quotes  

So Morrigan, are you gonna post a quote?
:blpaw:


----------



## Mariel

I still like this thread so....  Once again I will bring it to the top.

If Morrigan won't post a movie quote, I will. 

I only speak two languages, English and Bad English 

:blpaw:


----------



## Dave

I still like this thread, just it's _ususally_ easier to find a quote than to set one.

Korben Dallas in 'The Fifth Element'.


----------



## Dave

What about this?: Maybe easy, maybe not. I need the actual film title.

*So you're all astronauts on some sort of... star trek?*


----------



## Mariel

ooo, I love Star Trek.  This one is from First Contact. 

:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

I have one it is so easy  

"we need a bigger boat"


----------



## Arwen

hmmmm..... Titanic?


----------



## DarkCity545

nope think big fish!!


----------



## Dave

Jaws?


----------



## DarkCity545

yes dave thats it


----------



## Arwen

good job dave!!!


----------



## msr709

I've got one, if I can:

Quote: It's full of Stars!!


----------



## Dave

2010?

How about this one:
*
A couple of medieval songwriters come up with the idea of chivalry one rainy day and you embrace it as a lifestyle. You live and die by a code of honor that was trendy when you were a kid.*


----------



## DarkCity545

sorry dave i do believe it was 2001  

as far as your quote goes i know it but can't remember :blush:


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *2010?
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> A couple of medieval songwriters come up with the idea of chivalry one rainy day and you embrace it as a lifestyle. You live and die by a code of honor that was trendy when you were a kid. *




this isn't from a movie --it's from the episode "Chivalry" in Highlander: the series -- Methos says it to Duncan --- 


anything else??


----------



## DarkCity545

how about this one--

follow the white rabbit  

(not alice in wonder land)


----------



## Morrigan

!!!  

The Matrix?

And SORRY!  I don't get to Gen Discussions much nemore!


----------



## DarkCity545

thats right morrigan  

try this one---

Stay on the road, keep clear of the moors.  Beware the moon lads.


----------



## Morrigan

American Werewolf in London.

My friend just made me sit through that


----------



## Morrigan

Got one

When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, looks you crooked in the eye and asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail."


----------



## DarkCity545

okay morrigan, since that one was so easy try this one--

My mommy always said there were no monsters---no real ones---but there are.


----------



## Morrigan

Aliens.  That little girl says it.


----------



## DarkCity545

okay morrigan yours is Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Morrigan

BTiLC.. Jakc Burton.. CLASSIC!


Damn it Valentine, you never plan ahead, you never take the long view, I mean here it is Monday and I'm already thinking of Wednesday... It is Monday right?


----------



## DarkCity545

Tremors

try this--

one, two ******* coming for you
three, four better lock your doors
five, six wear a crucifix
seven, eight gonna stay up late


----------



## Morrigan

One of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies.


----------



## tokyogirl

this looks like fun!

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## sarahksg1

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *Tremors
> 
> try this--
> 
> one, two ******* coming for you
> three, four better lock your doors
> five, six wear a crucifix
> seven, eight gonna stay up late *



yea morrigans right its freddy kreagar!!!(spelling???)


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *this looks like fun!
> 
> Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight? *



ah, that'd be Batman then..... try this:


"I coulda been a contender..."


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> "I coulda been a contender..." *



I it the Abyss?

It's suddenly become very popular here!


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> 
> I it the Abyss?
> 
> It's suddenly become very popular here! *



hi Dave - its not the Abyss (although that has been in my movie top five since about 1992)

I'll give you peeps a clue cos its not scifi.

It is in black and white - and it's an all-time classic (and it's not just me that thinks this  )  This is the most famous quote from the film


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> "I coulda been a contender..." *





It's from one of the Rocky movies, right??

don't ask me which one - i've never seen any of them all the way through ---- (and, of course, i could be totally off)


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> It's from one of the Rocky movies, right??
> *



sorry its not rocky, but you are close to the mark with boxing (and no, it's not Raging Bull either  )

c'mon people..... I know some of you must watch non-sci fi!

Here's another hint - it came out in 1954 and won some oscars.....


----------



## DarkCity545

It was "On the Waterfront" 1954 Marlon Brando.

heres another one--

How do you think we fund this little opperation? We're not exactly the March of Dimes.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *It was "On the Waterfront" 1954 Marlon Brando.
> 
> heres another one--
> 
> How do you think we fund this little opperation? We're not exactly the March of Dimes. *



Nice one Dark City....


here's an easy one.... (and yes I am back to sci fi)

"Never send a monkey to do a man's job"


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> 
> Nice one Dark City....
> 
> 
> here's an easy one.... (and yes I am back to sci fi)
> 
> "Never send a monkey to do a man's job" *



before i answer yours, answer mine


----------



## Tabitha

*d'oh!*

what an idiot i am.....


the answer (which I cleverly forgot to include in my reply...)

is BLADE

:blush: :blush:


----------



## DarkCity545

lol

the answer to  yours is Planet of the Apes 2001


----------



## tokyogirl

do these have to be sci fi?


----------



## Tabitha

*more scifi*

ok then - that was an easy one, i think this one might be a little bit harder...


"We're on an express elevator to hell, goin' DOWN!"


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *do these have to be sci fi? *



well if they do, then i have already broken the rules!


----------



## tokyogirl

thanks


----------



## DarkCity545

*Re: more scifi*



> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *ok then - that was an easy one, i think this one might be a little bit harder...
> "We're on an express elevator to hell, goin' DOWN!"
> *



i thought you said harder  its ALIENS (pvt hudson) my favorite movie.

try this one--

"great kid, don't get cocky"


----------



## Tabitha

hey it just popped into my head!  ANd I think it's a bit harder than the Apes one... :lol2:

ok then the cocky quote has gotta be star wars ?

and lemme see, ok slight paraphrase here, but i reckon you'll get it


"look at it this way, in a hundred years who's gonna care?"


----------



## DarkCity545

well tabitha i think you got me with this one  

my first guess was back to the future, but i don't think that is right.


----------



## Tabitha

ok then, here's a hint.....

it's said by a waitress to a principal character
the movie was made in 1984


----------



## tokyogirl

i know i know it, but i can't think of it.


----------



## Ice Queen

Terminator


----------



## tokyogirl

see! i knew i knew it! (little redundant huh?)


ok, i have one:

who knows where thoughts come from? they just appear!


----------



## Mariel

Sphere?  
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl

nope!  and sorry to say, but not even close.  

the movie came out in 1995.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Ice Queen _
> *Terminator  *



Nice one!  I was worried that my quote was a little too obscure.

"who knows where thoughts come from? they just appear!"
is from Empire Records


Back to sci fi for the one below.... 

"Let's kick the tires and light the fires, big daddy!"


----------



## DarkCity545

Independance Day  

heres one i'll give you a hint not sci-fi

"Fasten your seat belts it's going to be a bumpy night!"


----------



## Morrigan

All About Eve

Give me a few minutes to think one up.  Want one HARD for ya'll


----------



## Morrigan

Not really hard.  One of my all time faves, though.

*Big fat guy, I mean like orca fat.*


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by Morrigan _
> *
> Big fat guy, I mean like orca fat. *



The Usual Suspects  (my fav too  )

Here's mine:
"That's a big Twinkie."


----------



## Ice Queen

Ghostbusters

Here's mine:

"I'm trying to use the phone!!!!!"


----------



## Morrigan

PEE WEE'S BIG ADVENTURE!!!!!

I own that movie.  Watched it almost everyday when I was little.

*I don't know, but he's 1 for 11 and he smells like Christian Slater!*


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Morrigan _
> *I don't know, but he's 1 for 11 and he smells like Christian Slater! *



BASEketball


I must not fear.  Fear is the mind killer.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *
> 
> I must not fear.  Fear is the mind killer. *


Fear is the little death... yadda yadda yadda
that one was way too easy 

how about this:

*
"The best programmer Encom ever had, and he ends up playing Space Cowboy in some back room" *


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> Fear is the little death... yadda yadda yadda
> that one was way too easy
> 
> so what is the answer tabitha you forgot to give it!!!*


----------



## DarkCity545

"The best programmer Encom ever had, and he ends up playing Space Cowboy in some back room" 

to easy its Tron--don't forget to answer my earlier one

try this--



"I told  the truth Lord! How can I learn any moral lesson when you keep confusing me this way?"


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *
> 
> so what is the answer tabitha you forgot to give it!!! *




oh god!  i am such an idiot, muchos apologies.... after me berating you for making one too easy, i don't even have the decency to give you an answer :blush: :blush: :blush: 

yours was Dune, as directed by that lovable madman David Lynch

i am working on your follow up - it sounds familiar, but I just can't place it....


----------



## Ice Queen

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *"I told  the truth Lord! How can I learn any moral lesson when you keep confusing me this way?" *


  Ladyhawke.  Love that movie. 

Here's one:

"And all these memories will fade, like tears in rain... time to die."


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Ice Queen _
> *  Ladyhawke.  Love that movie.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> "And all these memories will fade, like tears in rain... time to die." *



Blade Runner 

One of my favorites


----------



## DarkCity545

try this one--

"You can call me Flower if ya want to!"


----------



## tokyogirl

Bambi!!!!!

that was the first one i ever saw in a movie theater.


try this:
They've done it to me, and you know what? They're gonna do it to you.


----------



## Morrigan

Ewww, the Net.  Didnae like that movie.

How aboot this one?

*Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on!*


----------



## tokyogirl

was that from titan a.e.?


----------



## Tabitha

yup I second that - i think it was titan a.e. too.... which is odd considering that's where my next quote teaser was gonna come from!!!

Well, Morrigan?  Put us out of our misery.....


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Morrigan _
> *How aboot this one?
> Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on! *



Demon Night, right


----------



## DarkCity545

here is another one--

You know what the dead do with most of their time? They watch the living. Especially in the shower.


----------



## squire

EASY! DOGMA!!!!!!!!  The 13th Apostle!

My go :

'Pier One Imports. Man, this place has got everything'


----------



## tokyogirl

it sounds like a line from the x files ep 'arcadia', but i know that's not it.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by squire _
> *
> 
> 'Pier One Imports. Man, this place has got everything' *



Oh oh oh that one is soooooo familiar!  Going to drive me crazy until I get it


----------



## Dave

Is it 'The Blues Brothers'?


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by squire _
> *EASY! DOGMA!!!!!!!!  The 13th Apostle!
> 
> your right!
> 
> 
> My go :
> 
> 'Pier One Imports. Man, this place has got everything' *



i had to cheat a little bit, it was driving me crazy 
is it from news radio the tv show?


----------



## squire

Dave got it! Its the Blues Brothers!!


----------



## Dave

It's ages since I got one right.

I have to admit, I did cheat a little too, but I still wasn't sure it was correct.

I've got a new one:

"This is a Universal Translator, we're not even supposed to have it and I'll tell you why. Human thought is so primitive it's looked upon as an infectious disease throughout the greater galaxy."


----------



## Tack

Men In Black, Kay (tommy lee jones)


----------



## tokyogirl

tak's right, except it's just K, they have one letter names

i have one:Two weeks before the pageant, i was brushing up on current events, practicing my talent, and running 18 miles a day, on about 400 calories. i was ready.


----------



## Tack

Uuuuuhhhh...? Beautiful?


----------



## Dave

It was MIB, the other quote... no idea!


----------



## DarkCity545

> *i have one:Two weeks before the pageant, i was brushing up on current events, practicing my talent, and running 18 miles a day, on about 400 calories. i was ready. *



is it Playing God with David Duchovny?


----------



## tokyogirl

nope, nope, nope.  i'll give you a hint, it was a teen movie.  you may have to get help on this one


----------



## DarkCity545

thanks for the hint, it  could only be one movie--

drop dead gorgeous


----------



## DarkCity545

this one is too easy--

Janet's probably asleep by now. Do you want her to wake up and see you like this!


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *thanks for the hint, it  could only be one movie--
> 
> drop dead gorgeous *



yep!  you got it!  i love that movie!  partly because the name of the girl that's supposed to win is 'Becky Ann Lehman' and my name is Becky Ann something.  but there's just so many great parts in that movie!  my favorite is where the mom hits her daughter over the head with her beer can!  it's great!


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *this one is too easy--
> 
> Janet's probably asleep by now. Do you want her to wake up and see you like this!  *




oooh, now, the only movie I can think of with a character called Janet is....
The Rocky Horror Picture Show....


Well?


----------



## DarkCity545

yes!!! yes!!! yes!!!

your turn


----------



## Tabitha

cool!


ok now, here's one from one of my all-time fave films....

"Don't mess with the bull, young man.  you'll get the horns"


:wink2:


----------



## JACKER

I might be breaking the rules.  So sue me.

"They used to say that a child conceived of love had a greater chance at happiness.  They don't say that anymore."

Go ahead and guess.


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *cool!
> 
> 
> ok now, here's one from one of my all-time fave films....
> 
> "Don't mess with the bull, young man.  you'll get the horns"
> 
> 
> :wink2: *



ok, i KNOW this one!  this is my all time favorite 80's movie!  i practically know the lines by heart!  that line can come from no other movie than....................The Breakfast Club!!!!



> "They used to say that a child conceived of love had a greater chance at happiness. They don't say that anymore."



and for this one i'm going to guess gattaca?


----------



## JACKER

You are just to smart for your own good.  Gattaca it is.  Here's a harder one.  I think it'll be harder anyway.

"There is one bright side to this.  One day you are going to die and when you end up in hell, at least it will be a step up from this place."


----------



## mykel13

where is the movie list?


----------



## tokyogirl

what movie list?


----------



## JACKER

Don't no movie list.  But does anyone know where the quote is from?


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by mykel13 _
> *where is the movie list? *



If you go back to the main page, then to the 'Films' forum, you will find most SciFi films have their own forum. When we began this game, we were restricting the films to those listed to make it easier. Is that what you mean?

I think that now, anything goes though, so it won't be much help to you!


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by JACKER _
> *"There is one bright side to this.  One day you are going to die and when you end up in hell, at least it will be a step up from this place." *



Sorry, it sounds familiar, but I couldn't even attempt a guess!


----------



## JACKER

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> 
> Sorry, it sounds familiar, but I couldn't even attempt a guess! *



Not that I don't have faith in you people, but I'll just say it.  It's a line spoken from Zzt, after he tales Terl that he has to remain on earth for another 50 cycles.  From Battlefield Earth, a very underated film.  But I don't want to get into that.


----------



## tokyogirl

ahhhh, yeah see ok, i never saw that.  i was going to, but it left the theater like 2 weeks after it got there so i didn't get a chance.  blockbuster never even had it to rent.  which is kind of sad considering they have almost a whole wall of glitter.....

ok, here's another one for ya:

mom:i love you like you were my own son...
son:i AM your own son mother!


----------



## JACKER

I have no freakin' idea.  A little familiar, but I'll never get it.


----------



## Dave

I haven't seen 'Battlefield Earth' yet either.

*
mom:i love you like you were my own son... 
son:i AM your own son mother!*

Spaceballs?


----------



## tokyogirl

sorry, not even close.  do you want a hint?


----------



## Dave

I'm sure someone will know, JACKERS should have left his question longer, and someone would have got it eventually.


----------



## tokyogirl

i know, jackers kind of gave up on us a little too easily.


----------



## JACKER

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *i know, jackers kind of gave up on us a little too easily. *



I'm sorry!  I don't deserve you guys .


----------



## DarkCity545

lets keep this game going  

It lies to her. It tells her things only a child can understand. To her, it simply is another child. To us, it is The Beast.


----------



## Dave

Tokyogirl still has an unanswered quote, but I'm sorry, I don't know either of them.


----------



## Diamond9697

> *mom:i love you like you were my own son...
> son:i AM your own son mother!*



this sounds so familiar...tip of my tongue familiar....hint?


----------



## Tack

The answer is A.I.


----------



## msr709

> _Originally posted by Darkcity545_ It lies to her. It tells her things only a child can understand. To her, it simply is another child. To us, it is The Beast.



Poltergeist!  Finally, one I knew, Wooohoooo!:rolly2: :rolly2: 

This one is very easy:

*Revenge is dish best served cold!*


----------



## PrancingPony

OMG that is on the tip of my tongue.........oh,um  ......


----------



## Diamond9697

ummm....only one I can think of with that line off hand is Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by msr709 _
> *
> 
> 
> Revenge is dish best served cold! *



That sounds like something that could be said in a bunch of different movies

(of course I can't think of any of them  )


----------



## Dave

Khan tells Chekov that it is a Klingon proverb in 'The Wrath of Khan', hence my thread in the Star Trek forums on make your own Klingon proverbs!!!

But, it is actually a Sicilian proverb, so it could also be in any number of Mafia gangster films!


----------



## Diamond9697

got to thinking it could have been in that Batman movie with Mr. Freeze too....umm...which one was that...Batman and Robin? 

oh yeah...gangster flicks would have it...so parodies if gangster flicks most likely would too


----------



## msr709

The Wrath of Khan is right but as I remember it, it was Khan and he says it to Captain Kirk over the the Comm from his vessel when they first realize that it is Khan who has taken over the away team.  That's how I remember it. . . Anyway the first that said it was Wrath of Khan should have a turn now...Diamond9697 it should be your turn


----------



## Dave

> _Originally posted by msr709 _
> * it was Khan and he says it to Captain Kirk over the the Comm from his vessel *



You're right, I made an mistake. Anyway, NEXT one???


----------



## Tack

You guys looking for more quotes? Does it have to be SF?


----------



## DarkCity545

no tack it does not have to be scifi but the majority are!!

here is one for you--

As you're lying on your death bed, would trade all your days, from this day till that, for just one chance, one chance at FREEDOM!!


----------



## Tack

The Patriot?


----------



## PrancingPony

Braveheart!


----------



## DarkCity545

right prancingpony  

your turn


----------



## PrancingPony

erm.....OK:

"WAKEY WAKEY! rise and shine! and don't 4get your booties coz it's COLD out there!"


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by PrancingPony _
> *erm.....OK:
> "WAKEY WAKEY! rise and shine! and don't 4get your booties coz it's COLD out there!" *



Ground Hog Day!  its on tv now!


----------



## DarkCity545

The only difference between you and me is that I make this look good.


----------



## Arwen

was that will smith in men in black?


----------



## PrancingPony

That is sooo weird i woz gonna quote that 1 next!!!


----------



## Arwen

wait was i right?


----------



## Tack

Yes Arwen you are right.:rolly2:


----------



## Arwen

yeah happy dance!!! *does her little happy dance* ok heres my quote:


What's the use of saving lives...when you see what you do with them!


----------



## Tack

5th element


----------



## Arwen

good job your turn


that was the only thing i could think of...


----------



## Tack

"That's Tommy. He tells people he was named after a gun. But I know that he was realy named after a famous 19th century ballet dancer."

Name That Movie.


----------



## PrancingPony

haven't seen it, but i'm guessing Top Gun?:erm:


----------



## spookypumpkin

hee hee sounds ominous:rolly2:


----------



## Mariel

Tack, maybe you could give us a hint?  Or tell us what your quote is from and post an easier one?
:blpaw:


----------



## Tack

Sorry I was away for spring break and just got home so... heres some more.

"My names Turkish. Funny name for an Englishman, I know. My parents to be were on the same plane when it crashed. That's how they met. They named me after the name of the plane. Not many people are named after a plane crash. Thats Tommy. He tells people he was named after a gun. But I know that he was realy named after a famous 19th century ballet dancer."

Okay if that is not enough this is the first line in the movie. It was made in england and the diretor is Guy Ritchie. hope this will produce some answers.


----------



## Tack

Still no tackers huh well I guess I'll give in and put a new one up. The Correct anwser was Snatch. Okay new one.

"What we do in life ecohes in enterinty."

this one is easy.


----------



## DarkCity545

I have heard this one before in several movies...but i am going to say Gladiator


----------



## Tack

Yes. Your turn.


----------



## DarkCity545

ok here is a real easy one....

From the dawn of time we came, moving silently down through the centuries, living many secret lives, struggeling to reach the time of the gathering, when the few who remain will battle to the last. No one has ever know we were among you....until now


----------



## Tack

Is it Blade?


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Tack _
> *Is it Blade? *



sorry tack   thats not it!


----------



## Diamond9697

oooo...I know this one....Highlander


----------



## Diamond9697

well since I know I'm right I'll go ahead and post another quote to keep the game going...umm...

"You know it's all funny until somebody gets shot in the leg."


----------



## PrancingPony

i think i know that 1 but its somewhere at the back of my brain!!!I can't reach it!!!


----------



## msr709

Is it from Amargedeon, Ben Affleck says it when Bruce Willis is chasing and shooting at him after catching him in bed with his daughter.  Loved this movie!

My quote:

Why do you say this to me when you know I will kill you for it?


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by msr709 _
> *My quote:
> 
> Why do you say this to me when you know I will kill you for it? *



general zod from superman 2

 try this...
Asexual, where's the fun in that?


----------



## DarkCity545

okay since no one wants to play anymore  

Godzilla (1998)


----------



## Tabitha

hey, i was trying!  I just couldn't figure it out 

Try another one......


----------



## Mariel

I'm trying too, I just don't know any of the quotes.
:blpaw:


----------



## Jessa

> _Originally posted by DarkCity545 _
> *
> 
> general zod from superman 2
> 
> try this...
> Asexual, where's the fun in that? *



  my parents says it's Birdcage. i've never even heard of that film   figures


----------



## PrancingPony

(BIrdcage is a film with Robin Williams, Calister Flokhart, Gene Hackman and is about a gay club place thing)

so if no1 is thinking of quotes right now here is one:

"people are moorons, people like blood sausage"

I think i did a quote from this same film earlier so heres another (doe it have to be scifi btw?)

this 1s easy and pointless:

"You think that's air your breathing now?"


----------



## Qwxy

oh that is soooooooooooooo easy i am watching that film right now, hell morpheus sed the line as i read it SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
talk about coincidences its the matrix!!!!

my quote:
as they r both easy you will have 2 guess 2
1) 'my god bones what have i done?
2) 'come with me if you want to live'


----------



## Qwxy

one of the quotes is in 2 films the first and its sequal so if possible say which film who sed it in if you know what i mean


----------



## Arwen

was the second one from the matrix? just out of curiousity....


----------



## Mariel

> _Originally posted by Qwxy _
> *2) 'come with me if you want to live' *


They are both Star Trek quotes, but this one is from "The Undiscovered Country"
:blpaw:


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by Qwxy _
> *my quote:
> as they r both easy you will have 2 guess 2
> 1) 'my god bones what have i done?
> 
> 2) 'come with me if you want to live' *




mich2brian already guessed on the 2nd -

but thie 1st one - 

it's Jim Kirk to Dr. McCoy  - and isn't it said about Spock's death or launching him into space at the end on ST:II?


----------



## Tabitha

Folks, I believe the second one "come with me if you want to live" is from both the terminator movies.  Spoken by Michael Biehn in the first one, and Arnie in the second one.


----------



## Highlander II

the 2nd one is from ST:VI -- that alien woman says it to Kirk when they're on Rura Penthe (IIRC) -- so i think mich2brian's right - i think this is the one The Trek Oracle was seeking --


tho - it is entirely possible it's also from the Terminator movies --


----------



## Tabitha

I guess it's one of those lines that could crop up pretty much anywhere (well, maybe not on Coronation Street)


----------



## Mariel

maybe Qwxy could end this torment and tell us who is right :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## rde

Damn. Surrounded by trekkies, and I've got to tell y'all.
"My God, Bones. What have I done?"
"What you had to do, what you always do: turned death into a fighting chance to live."
They say this as they watch the Enterprise burning up in Star Trek III.


----------



## Qwxy

"My God, Bones. What have I done?" is star trek 3

'come with me if you want to live' is from the 2 terminator films
sorry mich2brian


----------



## PrancingPony

ne1 guess the 1st quote i posted
?????

+ do these quotes have to be scifi???


----------



## rde

D'you mean the 'blood sausage' one? If so, it's Groundhog Day.


----------



## Qwxy

2 more quotes

1) and thus the world shall turn 2 ash

2)i make this look good


----------



## Tabitha

I think no. 2 is Will SMith in Men in Black (have we had that before?).

And yay - glad I was right on the other one!

I can't think of any, so don't be waiting for me to come up with one!


----------



## Diamond9697

not sure about the first one but the second could be Jay from "Men in Black"


----------



## Arwen

yeah 2 is definitely Jay from MIB..... I remember when I saw it in theaters I yelled, "Your darn right you do!"


----------



## Tabitha




----------



## Qwxy

ur right on the second (obviously) but guess the first

'and thus the world shall turn to ash'

clues


Spoiler



animated,               second film of series,             based on cartoon series and computer game


----------



## rde

I don't feel too bad about recognising the MiB one, but I feel positively terrible about knowing the first one is from - I can't even say it. 



Spoiler



pokemon the movie


----------



## msr709

> _Originally posted by Rde_
> *I don't feel too bad about recognising the MiB one, but I feel positively terrible about knowing the first one is from - I can't even say it. *



 :laugh2:  :laugh2:


----------



## Qwxy

correct Pokemon2000 i had 2 watch it while babywsitting 4 a friend
2 new quotes

'but like any other diamond it has a flaw'
'a flaw?'
'yes tiny but when you look closely it reveals an animal'

'the word i'm searching for i can't use because their are pre-school toy's present'


----------



## Diamond9697

second one is Woody in Toy Story...not sure about the first one


----------



## PrancingPony

????*'but like any other diamond it has a flaw' 
'a flaw?' 
'yes tiny but when you look closely it reveals an animal'* ??????
:erm: :erm: :erm: :erm:


----------



## Mariel

the Pink Panther?
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl

that's what it sounds like to me.....


----------



## DarkCity545

Since no one has come back in a while here is a new quote..

 Listen to me, if we break quarantine, we could all die.


----------



## Tabitha

hmmmm sounds familiar... need to think about movies with quaratines in 'em.

Sod it I'll just guess the one that seems most obvious - is it *Outbreak*?


----------



## Diamond9697

Alien


----------



## Tabitha

That would have been my next guess... So?  Is Diamond right?


----------



## DarkCity545

Diamond is right  

so who is going next?


----------



## Mariel

I wanna post a quote...

"They say most of your brain shuts down in cryo-sleep all but the primitive side, the animal side. No wonder I'm still awake." 

:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by mich2brian _
> *"They say most of your brain shuts down in cryo-sleep all but the primitive side, the animal side. No wonder I'm still awake."*



pitch black...I love that movie 

here is one..

Your mother's here with us Karras, would you like to leave a message? I'll be sure that she gets it.


----------



## Tabitha

That would be The Exorcist?


Here is another (easy) one: *Lunch is for wimps!*


----------



## DarkCity545

That would be "Wall Street"

try this...

Welcome to Earth...now that's what I call a close encounter!!


----------



## Tabitha

That is said by Will Smith in Independence Day 

I will come up with another one later - unless anyone else wants a go!


----------



## Mariel

ok, how about this one

They say time is the fire in which we burn 

:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

need a hint on this one.. movie or tv?


----------



## Mariel

Movie, need any more hints?
:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

Had to cheat, it was driving me crazy  

Star Trek..Generations by Dr. Soran


----------



## Mariel

how did you cheat?
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

Well, imdb occasionally helps me out - of course I only use that as a LAST resort


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by mich2brian _
> *how did you cheat?
> :blpaw: *



I used imdb.com as a last resort after running through my collection (I don't have the next generation movies yet) I was at a lost so I cheated  <cries uncontrollably>

since i cheated ask another question


----------



## Mariel

ok, how about an easy one...

"They've gone to plaid!" 
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

Well, I have absolutely no idea.......


----------



## DarkCity545

I have no idea


----------



## Mariel

It's a parody of both Star Wars and Star Trek, it's in the movie section and it's very funny, one of my favorite movies 
:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

is it spaceballs?


----------



## Mariel

yes, I love that movie
:blpaw:


----------



## DarkCity545

I can't believe I got it right, it was a guess  

You actually go outside in these things?  Well, what would you prefer? Yellow spandex? 

this is real easy!


----------



## Tabitha

Oh yeh, good one - best line from *The X Men*

New quote coming soon.....


----------



## Tabitha

ok here's one:

*Incredible! One of the worst performances of my career and they never doubted it for a second.
*


----------



## DarkCity545

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Love that movie!!!  Here is an easy one

As you wish


----------



## Highlander II

_The Princess Bride_ - repeatedly stated, actually -



Okay - here's one:


"Keep him on this planet."


----------



## DarkCity545

have cheated and still can't find the answer!  what is it!


----------



## DarkCity545

wait i think i got it...

Highlander 2 The Quickening


----------



## _P_M_RASGP_

I think that the answer is: Men in Black.


Right or wrong?


----------



## Tabitha

yup, I agree - I reckon that's it!  I only watched MIB a few weeks ago...


----------



## tokyogirl

i KNOW it is! it's when K goes to get his gun back!:rolly2:


----------



## Mariel

sounds right to me too and since H2 doesn't seem to be coming back to tell us then _P_M_RASGP_ why don't you post a quote.
:blpaw:


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by _P_M_RASGP_ _
> *I think that the answer is: Men in Black.
> 
> 
> Right or wrong? *




sorry ---- got all sidetracked with other stuff -- 

that's right ---

you're up!!!


----------



## DarkCity545

since P_M_RASGP has not come back try this one....

Sir, are you classified as human?   Uh negative. I am a meat popsicle!


----------



## Mariel

I always thought that was such a strange line, from The Fifth Element.  I'll have to think up a good quote
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl

i think i fell alseep during that movie


----------



## Mariel

ok, here is my quote...
Throughout human history, we have been dependent on machines to survive. Fate, it seems, is not without a sense of irony.  
:blpaw:


----------



## Tabitha

Morpheus in 'The Matrix'

will think another one up.....


----------



## Tabitha

Got one 

*His battery is dead but his memory lives on*


----------



## tokyogirl

hmmmm......sounds vaguely familiar....


----------



## Tabitha

OK then, here's a hint - the actor that said it provided only the voice


----------



## tokyogirl

is it maybe from short circut or short circut 2?....


----------



## Arwen

was it the guy from the running man when the electricity man died?


----------



## Tabitha

nope on both counts...

here's another hint - it was made in the 1990s, and would definitely be considered a kids movie (but hey, I still liked it)!


----------



## tokyogirl

was it iron giant?


----------



## Tabitha

Closer than the previous guesses, but no.

It was a mixture of live action and CGI/animatics


----------



## JACKER

Titan A.E?  You have to tell us after a certain amount of guesses.


----------



## tokyogirl

grrrrrr......


----------



## JACKER

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *grrrrrr...... *



Was that directed at me?  Ok I'll go.


----------



## tokyogirl

oh no no no!  THAT was directed at the quote


----------



## Tabitha

no don't go.....

I was just going to keep giving clues until it was obvious

Not Titan A.E. - it is not animated....


----------



## JACKER

Can't you see Tabitha's quote is tearing everybody apart!?  

*Tokyogirl slaps JACKER to knock some sense back in him*


----------



## Tabitha

more clues then?  hang on a min


----------



## tokyogirl

pull yourself together man!  

(i've always wanted to say that )


----------



## JACKER

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *pull yourself together man!
> 
> (i've always wanted to say that ) *



I'm calling social services!  :angryfire   What's the movie already?


----------



## tokyogirl

for real yo!


----------



## Tabitha

you peeps are cracking me up...

Ok then another clue - the movie was directed by the same guy who directed Gremlins - Joe Dante.


----------



## tokyogirl

i know i know i know!  it's small soldiers!


----------



## Tabitha

And we have a winner!

You're up tokyogirl..........


----------



## JACKER

Please let that be it!   :erm:


----------



## tokyogirl

yes!  i rule!  mwa ha ha ha ha!  you will all suffer now! hehehehe!:evil: 

now to think of a quote.....

she cooks as good as she looks


----------



## Tabitha

*totally* no idea!


----------



## tokyogirl

HA HA!  you want a hint?


----------



## Tabitha

yep, just an ickle one if you please


----------



## tokyogirl

hmmm, this one's not an easy one to give hints for without giving it away. hmmm, ok here's your hint: the movie was originally a book, and it's an older movie (not too too old though)


----------



## Tabitha

I take it this is not a scifi movie?


----------



## Cloud Strife

I thought Small Soldiers was a bad movie


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *I take it this is not a scifi movie? *



actually it kinda is.  it's not like star trek sci fi, but it's still science fiction, kinda creepy science fiction too...


----------



## Tabitha

For some reason I have the idea that it is in Event Horizon, but that doesn't really fit with your clue...


----------



## tokyogirl

nope, think more than 10 years older


----------



## Tabitha

I am stumped....


----------



## DarkCity545

is it from the stepford wives?


----------



## tokyogirl

yes!  rock on!  now it's your turn:rolly2:  :rolly2:


----------



## DarkCity545

ok here we go.........

This is it. The day they told us about in high school, when algebra would actually save our lives.


----------



## Tabitha

I don't know what it is, but it is funny!


----------



## DarkCity545

Well since no one has guessed it here is the answer....

Red Planet said by Robbie Gallagher (Val Kilmer)

some else can go now!


----------



## tokyogirl

i guess i'll go...


We have all become god's madmen, all of us.


----------



## DarkCity545

okay its been long enough!!!  

i have even tried to cheat and can't find the answer, so what is it!


----------



## Lonewolf89

I'm going to take a stab in the dark:

Bram Stoker's Dracula?


----------



## Tabitha

I can't get it either, but it sounds to me like an oldie.  I think Tokyogirl is on hols for a while so I think we should steam on if anyone has a quote ready?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Why don't you just pour battery acid down your throat?
No caffeine.


----------



## Diamond9697

The Paper said by Martha and Henry Hackett


----------



## Lonewolf89

Yep! I love that movie! You're up, Diamond.


----------



## Diamond9697

"Objection! The pod race was pretty cool."


----------



## Lonewolf89

I think it was a lawyer in _Clerks_.


----------



## Diamond9697

yep :rolly2:  your turn!


----------



## Lonewolf89

I happen to be humanity's last great hope.
I weep for the species.


----------



## Diamond9697

Titan A.E.,  Cale and Preed


----------



## Lonewolf89

Yes, you're turn.


----------



## Diamond9697

"What're ya doin' up there?"
"Staying away from you. That's a cute outfit. Did your husband give it to you?"


----------



## Lonewolf89

Spider Man


----------



## Diamond9697

*snickers* yep...think we watch to many movies?


----------



## Lonewolf89

It's beginning to look that way 

Now all I want is twenty dollars on pump number fifteen and a sour fruity twist, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Diamond9697

Had to think about that one for a while...:rolly2: 

Nick Beam...Nothing to Lose


----------



## Lonewolf89

Yep.  I've seen it so many times I can quote it!


----------



## Diamond9697

"I do believe Marsellus Wallace, my husband, your boss, told you to take ME out and do WHATEVER I WANTED. I wanna dance, I wanna win. I want that trophy, so dance good."


----------



## Lonewolf89

Mia from Pulp Fiction


----------



## Diamond9697

yep...just watched that one again


----------



## Lonewolf89

We decided to take the cops up on their offer. We ask for a bunch of weird stuff so we can plead insanity later.


----------



## Tabitha

You two are really good at these - you seem to have the answer up before I can even decide if it sounds familiar or not!

No idea what the last one is at all...


----------



## Lonewolf89

I'll wait for one more person to guess beore I post the answer.


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *I'm going to take a stab in the dark:
> 
> Bram Stoker's Dracula? *



know it's been a while, and it was kind of rude of me to take off w/o leaving the answer, but you were right.  not that it matters anymore, but you were right. 


and i know i've seen the movie for your quote, i just don't know what it is....


----------



## DarkCity545

is it Rex from Airheads, just watched that on tv can't sleep, i was hoping the movie would get better!!!!!!!!:dead:


----------



## tokyogirl

that's right!  i knew i've seen it before! 

you didn't like it H2?  i guess you just have to be a fan of cheesey movies.


----------



## Lonewolf89

Airheads was pretty funny, kind of stupid, but still funny. You're turn DarkCity.


----------



## DarkCity545

try this one....

"There are worse things on this planet than me."


----------



## Lonewolf89

Pitch Black I think


----------



## tokyogirl

not sure.....


----------



## DarkCity545

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *Pitch Black I think *



your right, your turn!


----------



## Lonewolf89

The meek may inherit the earth, but they don't get in to Harvard.


----------



## Tabitha

hmmm, the only movie I can think of right now that the quote might be from is "Legally Blonde"???


----------



## Lonewolf89

Nope.


----------



## Lonewolf89

This quote is from Dead Poet's Society.


----------



## wikiberry

does that mean you have to post a new quote?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here we go:

We seem to be made to suffer. It's our lot in life.


----------



## wikiberry

star wars!!!


...right?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Yep! You're up.


----------



## wikiberry

*"Doctor, I'd like to kiss you goodbye."* 
*"All right, but you're so damned ugly."* 


wiki


----------



## Tabitha

oh, I should know this one....


----------



## Diamond9697

*snickers* Planet of the Apes


----------



## wikiberry

yay!


your turn!



wiki


----------



## Diamond9697

let's see...my mind is a blank so I'll just do an easy one....


*If there's a bright center to the universe, you're on the planet that it's farthest from.*


----------



## Mariel

Star Wars 
:blpaw:


----------



## Diamond9697

but of course :rolly2:


----------



## Mariel

here's mine....

"Bye, bye boys."
"Have fun storming the castle."
"Think it'll work?"
"I would take a miracle."

:blpaw:


----------



## keltikkitty

Is it The Princess Bride?

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Mariel

Yup  I love that movie
:blpaw:


----------



## keltikkitty

It was one of the best. 

I'm assuming it's my turn now so lets see.

"Should we chance moving him?"
"Please, chance it!"

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

Not sure, sounds some what familiar 2 me

:blush:


----------



## wikiberry

is it 'jurassic park'????


is it? is it? is it??????



wiki


----------



## Bayleaf48

Looks it belongs 2 1 of the 'Jurassic Park' films

:blush:


----------



## keltikkitty

I'll give you that wiki. It is from Jurassic Park. 

Your turn. 

keltikkitty :aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

Well done wiki :rolly2: 

:blush:


----------



## PrancingPony

> _Originally posted by mich2brian _
> *here's mine....
> 
> "Bye, bye boys."
> "Have fun storming the castle."
> "Think it'll work?"
> "I would take a miracle."
> 
> :blpaw: *



i KNEW i recognised that 1!!!i love that film!!!!


----------



## Bayleaf48

You're turn wiki

:blush:


----------



## wikiberry

ok!


here ya go!

*"Trust me man, I'm brilliant."* 
*"Then why are you repeating your senior year?"* 



wiki


----------



## keltikkitty

I know what it is. I know what it is.

But i'll let somebody else figure it out. 

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

I must admit that right now I haven't got a clue at all   

:blush:


----------



## sarah2040

Oooh, is it The Faculty?


----------



## Bayleaf48

Some sort of school film, I would say

:blush:


----------



## wikiberry

yes sarah!!!


you are right! it is the faculty!



your turn!





wiki


----------



## Bayleaf48

Well done sarah, your turn :rolly2: 

:blush:


----------



## sarah2040

yey!!

 ok here's my quote

*"Do you know how hard it is to find a quality man in Los Angeles?"*


----------



## Bayleaf48

"The Princess Dairies' by any chance?

:blush:


----------



## sarah2040

nope, that's not it

sorry Bayleaf!


----------



## Diamond9697

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Bayleaf48

Silly me  

Then I'm out of ideas  

:blush:


----------



## sarah2040

you got it diamond!


----------



## Diamond9697

let's see....

*"Riddles in the dark."*


----------



## Lonewolf89

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Bayleaf48

Haven't got a clue again  

:blush:


----------



## Diamond9697

yep Lonewolf...your turn


----------



## Lonewolf89

Sometimes the only sane answer to an insane world is insanity.


----------



## Diamond9697

*snickers* I'm a Mod for that forum I dang well better know this one!

Fox Mulder - The X-Files


----------



## Bayleaf48

I stink at this game  

:blush:


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> **snickers* I'm a Mod for that forum I dang well better know this one!
> 
> Fox Mulder - The X-Files *



You got it!


----------



## Bayleaf48

Well done Diamond :rolly2: 

:blush:


----------



## Diamond9697

*"Well, it's not a sin for your mother to date your ex-boyfriend. Bad taste, perhaps, but no sin."*


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Heartbreakers' by any chance?

:blush:


----------



## Diamond9697

nope but that's a good guess given the line


----------



## Bayleaf48

Blast!

I'm now out of ideas completely  

:blush:


----------



## keltikkitty

I know I've heard that somewhere.  But where? uggghh

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

I'll have 2 really think about this 1  

:blush:


----------



## Lonewolf89

I'm drawing a blank. Care to tell us,  Diamond?


----------



## Bayleaf48

Pleae tell as I haven't got a clue either  

:blush:


----------



## Diamond9697

uh oh...my bad...this was from a TV show not a movie...anyway it was from Highlander the Series....this one os from a movie though I promise...

*There's a monster outside my window, can I have a glass of water? *


----------



## Lonewolf89

Jurassic Park: The Lost World


----------



## PrancingPony

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> * uh oh...my bad...this was from a TV show not a movie...anyway it was from Highlander the Series....this one os from a movie though I promise...
> 
> There's a monster outside my window, can I have a glass of water?  *



SIGNS!


----------



## keltikkitty

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> * uh oh...my bad...this was from a TV show not a movie...anyway it was from Highlander the Series....this one os from a movie though I promise...
> 
> * [/B]



I knew i had heard it somewhere.  Which episode was it?
A little off topic but hey.

I think signs is right, PrancingPony

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Diamond9697

yep...Prancing pony was correct...

as for the ep I can't remember which one but it was Darius that said it so that narrows it down a bit


----------



## Bayleaf48

Well done Prancing :rolly2: 

Your turn

:blush:


----------



## PrancingPony

my quote:

* Whatever door you opend in my mind, i want you to shut it.*

#dun dun dunnnn#??????


----------



## keltikkitty

was that from stir of echos?

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Don't Say A Word' by any chance?

:blush:


----------



## PrancingPony

yup stir of echoes-ur go kelti

:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Well done keltik :rolly2: 

:blush:


----------



## keltikkitty

My Quote: 

*Lenny, I've always considered you the Dutch Elm disease in my family tree.* 

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Bayleaf48

Get back 2 you on that 1

:blush:


----------



## PrancingPony

i know i've seen this film recently is it in ghostbusters?


----------



## keltikkitty

Nope, Not from Ghostbusters.

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

Was that Lex Luthor in Superman IV: The Quest for Peace?


----------



## tokyogirl

I have no idea


----------



## keltikkitty

> _Originally posted by Lonewolf89 _
> *Was that Lex Luthor in Superman IV: The Quest for Peace? *



yepo.  Your go.

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## PrancingPony

kewl-a superman quote

:smokin:


----------



## Lonewolf89

_If you're not over here in fifteen minutes, you can find a new best friend. _


----------



## Diamond9697

ahhh...A Ferris Bueller quote...gotta love that movie :rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha

Hehe my favourite


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> *ahhh...A Ferris Bueller quote...gotta love that movie :rolly2: *



You're up, Diamond!


----------



## Diamond9697

*"I'm not a jealous man, I just don't like people touching my things!"*


----------



## Lonewolf89

The Duke in Moulin Rouge


----------



## Diamond9697

yuppers...your turn!


----------



## Lonewolf89

_Look, if I'm not back in a couple of hours I'm probably dead.

Good to know. _


----------



## Tabitha

Hmm, I am terrible at these....  They all sound familiar but I can hardly ever get em 

Guess I just have to spend more time watching more movies!


----------



## Lonewolf89

Should I go ahead and post the answer?


----------



## Diamond9697

Alias?


----------



## Lonewolf89

Yep, your turn!


----------



## Diamond9697

*Klaatu Barrada n... Necktie... Nickel... It's an "N" word, it's definitely an "N" word! *


----------



## Lonewolf89

Ash from Army of Darkness


----------



## Diamond9697

but of course :rolly2:   your go.


----------



## Lonewolf89

_Baby step to four o'clock. Baby step to four o'clock._


----------



## Diamond9697

gonna have to think about this one for a bit I think cause I have no clue at the moment....


----------



## keltikkitty

Bob from What About Bob?

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by keltikkitty _
> *Bob from What About Bob?*



That's it! It's one of my favorite movies!


----------



## keltikkitty

Cool.  My go.

We have ten minutes until the ectoplasmic s*** hits the fan.

This comes from one of my fav movies.

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

Kalina from Thir13en Ghosts


----------



## keltikkitty

uh huh.  I love that movie.  Your go.

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

Here's one for my favorite movie and character:

_I have two guns, one for each of ya. _


----------



## keltikkitty

Doc Holiday in Tombstone!

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

Your turn.


----------



## keltikkitty

Kay

The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success.

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

Elliot Carver in Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## keltikkitty

uh huh.  your go

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## Lonewolf89

_Even the smallest person can change the course of the future._


----------



## Mariel

oh, I know that one 
It's from LOR "Fellowship of the Ring"
:blpaw:


----------



## Lonewolf89

Your Turn.


----------



## Falcon Horus

Oh this might be a nice place to have fun! Moviequotes! I can do that!

Falcon Horus


----------



## Mariel

Here's mine, I think it may be a little easy 

They say that a man who represents himself in court has a fool for a client. And with God as my witness, I am that fool! 
:blpaw:


----------



## Diamond9697

oh I know this...it's...it's...The Addams Family?


----------



## Mariel

Yes 
Your turn Dia
:blpaw:


----------



## Lonewolf89

I guess I'll up this thread:

You're talking faster than my brain processes language


----------



## tokyogirl

not sure if i've seen that one.....hmmm...


----------



## Lonewolf89

That's said by Ephram from the show _Everwood_. 

I won't be around for a while so anyone's welcome to go ahead and post their quote.


----------



## tokyogirl

k, guess i'll go......


'she has also lost some one.  she will help you out of pity.'


----------



## tokyogirl

hmmmm....maybe no one else has seen this one....


----------



## DarkCity545

how about a hint?


----------



## Tabitha

This one has been driving me crazy for ages - I think I remember it now.  Is it something written on a photo in 'Memento'?


----------



## tokyogirl

woohoo!  yes it is!  it's what's written on the back of natalie's photo.  i figured it counted since leonard said/thought it several times.  rock on! your turn


----------



## Tabitha

Cool!

ok here's a fairly easy one:

"Do you ever dance with the devil in the pale moolight?"


----------



## Highlander II

Batman -


Ummm -- 

I can't think of a new one now - so, if someone comes in and has one - go for it ---


----------



## Tabitha

Another then?

* I'd ask you to sit down, but, you're not going to anyway. And don't worry about the vase. *


----------



## PrancingPony

THE MATRIX!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha

yes!


----------



## tokyogirl

your turn prancingpony!


----------



## Lonewolf89

PrancingPony?


----------



## Hermione

*"I still don't understand, you've got Boo's door!"*


----------



## Falcon Horus

Sullivan says that, right! Or am I wrong? :erm:

Greetz, Falcon Horus


----------



## Hermione

Correct, Monsters Inc. Your go!


----------



## Falcon Horus

Okay, here goes mine:

"Row row row your boat,
 gently down the stream.
 And if you see the crocodile,
 then don't forget to scream.
 Aaaaaahhhhh!!!"


I don't think it's too difficult. Anyway, have fun!

Greetz, Falcon Horus


----------



## Hermione

My Dad says it's "Star Trek, The Final Frontier."


----------



## Falcon Horus

Well, no...it could be of course, haven't seen Final Frontier yet!

If you want a hint, just ask!

Greetz


----------



## Dave

I think we *need* hints, this thread has been roadblocked for ages.

_Unless it was 'Lord of the Rings':

"Row, row, row your boat, gently down the stream. Toss Legolas overboard and listen to him scream."_


----------



## Falcon Horus

LOL Dave! :rolly2: 

Anyway, here's a hint...the movie I'm talking about is set in LA!

Want more, just ask! 

Greetz


----------



## Cloud Strife

Is it one of the Crocodile Dundee movies? I know I've heard that quote from somewhere...


----------



## Falcon Horus

Nope, haven't seen those so it's definitely not from there!

I'll give you another hint...Whistler's Mother (by the way the actual painting is in MusÃ©e d'Orsay in Paris and I've seen it)! (Now, I gave it away!)

Greetz and have fun looking for the answer!


----------



## Cloud Strife

Well I dont know much about paintings...


----------



## Falcon Horus

Either this quote is very difficult or nobody's trying hard enough! Come on guys and girls, it's not THAT difficult! What do you want me to say...that Mr. Be...oops, almost gave it away!!

Greetz, Falcon Horus


----------



## Dave

Ah... I haven't seen that film, though it was on TV here last weekend.


----------



## Cloud Strife

I saw X-2 last night. It was Awsome with a capital "w".


----------



## Dave

Well if no one else is going to ask, is it "Mr Bean"?


----------



## Hermione

I think it is Mr Bean. I just saw Johnny English. Someone else go.


----------



## Cloud Strife

I wanted to see that....


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, since no one else is going, i'll go:

you mean actually make a record?  like a record, record, record?


----------



## Cloud Strife

hmmm i know that...


----------



## tokyogirl

you guys want a hint?....


----------



## Dave

I need one!


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *ok, since no one else is going, i'll go:
> 
> you mean actually make a record?  like a record, record, record? *



Was that said by Faye in 'That Thing You Do'?


----------



## tokyogirl

yep!  that's one of my favorite lines!

now you go!


----------



## Lonewolf89

How about this one:

_The nerds were right. _


----------



## Cloud Strife

Revenge of the Nerds?
or wait, I think it was something else...
Ya it was Signs!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonewolf89

> _Originally posted by Cloud Strife _*
> Ya it was Signs!!!!!!! *



Right! You're turn!


----------



## Cloud Strife

"If a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his ass when he hopped."


----------



## tokyogirl

i know i've seen it, but i can't remember what it is....


----------



## Lonewolf89

Is it from Read 'That 70s Show'? I know that's not a movie, but it's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Cloud Strife

Nope


----------



## tokyogirl

i think we may need a hint babe


----------



## Cloud Strife

It was made in 1992 and has Rob Lowe in it.


----------



## Hermione

Was it a comedy and had a sequel?


----------



## Dave

Wayne's World?


----------



## Cloud Strife

YES! your turn.


----------



## Dave

*I've got a bad feeling about this!*


----------



## Falcon Horus

Now there's a line that isn't said in almost every movie that exists...except in the silent films  

Greetz


----------



## Dave

Probably, but this is a Scifi board, and it is said in a series of films by almost all of the main characters at some point. I was just looking for any single one of them, and the name of the series. I thought that it would be an easier question


----------



## Tabitha

Oh oh oh!  I know that one... it's from the Godzilla series.
No?


Ah, okay then, how about Star Wars - and I think I'll pick Obi Wan as my choice for who says it - I think he utters the immortal line in Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Dave

I thought it was Anakin in AotC, but Luke, Han, Leia and Lando all say it as well in the Original Series.

Anyhow, I guess that makes it your turn. I hope you can come up with an easier one so this thread gets moving again.


----------



## Tabitha

Okay then, this should be familiar to most:

"We'd better get back, 'cause it'll be dark soon, and they mostly come at night... mostly."


----------



## L. Arkwright

Thats gotta be Newt outa Aliens.


----------



## Tabitha

Score!  Yep that's it exactly.  That movie is a pretty good source of memorable quotes.


Your turn.


----------

